# Upgraded to 13.0 rc2 , Can't Install Jail With Same Version



## BawdyAnarchist (Mar 18, 2021)

I upgraded from 12.2 p4 to 13.0-rc2 ; and when I attempted the command `bsdinstall jail /jails/myjail` and then checked the version inside the jail with `freebsd-version -u`, it showed that the jail had installed as 12.1.

I am definitely showing 13.0-RC2 on host with `uname -a`. 

`freebsd-update IDS >> outfile.ids` shows some differences in the following directories (summarized):

/usr/src/contrib/bmake/mk/*
/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/clang/*
/usr/src/contrib/llvm-project/llvm/lib/Target/*
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/*
/usr/src/sys/amd64/vmm/amd/*
/usr/src/test/sys/netpfil/pf/*

I'm guessing that these differences might have something to do with it? I can provide the full list of files if needed.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 18, 2021)

bsdinstall(8) tells the default location for the distribution files is /usr/freebsd-dist. You don't happen to have distribution files from 12.1 there?


----------



## BawdyAnarchist (Mar 18, 2021)

Zirias said:


> bsdinstall(8) tells the default location for the distribution files is /usr/freebsd-dist. You don't happen to have distribution files from 12.1 there?


I'm not sure the correct way to check, but the last date of update was Aug 2020, so I'm guessing this could be why. Any suggestions on how to fix that? Should I just download base, ports, and MANIFEST from Freebsd and replace them?

Edit: I'm looking in the manpage for bsdinstall rn, looks lke there are options for specifying a distribution


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 18, 2021)

I never used bsdinstall, but the subcommand `distfetch` looks to me like a good candidate to fix this.


----------



## BawdyAnarchist (Mar 19, 2021)

Looks like that was probably it. I'm gonna take a wild guess that is also the answer to the problem you were helping me with a week ago with the kernel mismatch inside the jail.

Regardless, I got scared and decided that I've beaten up this base install enough in my experimentations with bhyve and jail segregation of everything, and 2000 lines of script development for managing all of it. So I went with a clean re-install.


----------

